# What does everyone think of my buck?



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello, everyone. Because it is starting to become that season, when the buck goes into rut, I have decided to talk to my family about studding him out. However, I have decided to ask you all what you think of him before I do so. These photos were all taken a few weeks ago, and I think he has grown even more, since he is only 1 year old. He is half Boer and half Saanan.






















This side image really makes his chest and shoulders look smaller than they really are. Right now, they are huuuuge.








Anyways, thank you all for the help you have always given me! 💜 💙


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Any idea what he weighs? Just curious, he looks very studly!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

just curious why that cross? milk with meat? some people do driveway service, always ask to see any testing usually cae,cl,jhones.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Any idea what he weighs? Just curious, he looks very studly!


My guess is at least 160 pounds...


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

daisymay said:


> just curious why that cross? milk with meat? some people do driveway service, always ask to see any testing usually cae,cl,jhones.


My family wasn’t intending to buy a goat with that cross, but we did want to try out meat breeds, since we have mostly milking ones. And yes, I’d definitely test him for CL, since it has been on our farm before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks like a nice boy. I bet there are people out there who don't have a male and would be interested.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Several folks in my area do milk/ meat crosses. Mostly, it seems like they use meat bucks over dairy does, so the kids are meatier. But people are milking milk/meat does, too, so you might have some interest!
If disease testing is something that's important to you, then definitely get him tested and ask to see copies of current test results from any does he might be servicing.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You're going to want a reproductive history on does. You don't need to start spreading clamydia around. 
Doing driveway breeding, look the doe over for health. Have your bucket of warm hibiclens ready to go. 
One jump, second jump, on the third jump grab him and clean his prod. Then take him away.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> He looks like a nice boy. I bet there are people out there who don't have a male and would be interested.


Thank you!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Several folks in my area do milk/ meat crosses. Mostly, it seems like they use meat bucks over dairy does, so the kids are meatier. But people are milking milk/meat does, too, so you might have some interest!
> If disease testing is something that's important to you, then definitely get him tested and ask to see copies of current test results from any does he might be servicing.


Interesting. That’s good to know. I feel like people usually use sheep for meat, and goats for pets or milk. 
And yes, I will get testing done ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

goathiker said:


> You're going to want a reproductive history on does. You don't need to start spreading clamydia around.
> Doing driveway breeding, look the doe over for health. Have your bucket of warm hibiclens ready to go.
> One jump, second jump, on the third jump grab him and clean his prod. Then take him away.


Oh okay! That’s really helpful and good to know. I think that driveway breeding is a much better idea rather than keeping a buck with does for a week.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Driveway breeding is probably safer.I like your buck!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> Driveway breeding is probably safer.I like your buck!


Oh okay. Good to know. And thank you so much. 😊


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Im sure someone would wanna use him hes nice n beefy. Very pretty boy.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> Im sure someone would wanna use him hes nice n beefy. Very pretty boy.


Thank you! I’m so excited to get him of this farm for a bit 😂. He’s driving my girls crazy! And yes, he is really muscular and huge.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

EJskeleton said:


> Interesting. That’s good to know. I feel like people usually use sheep for meat, and goats for pets or milk.
> And yes, I will get testing done ASAP. Thanks!


A lot of people in my area keep meat goats. But I’m sure it varies a lot based on where you are.

I definitely think it’s a good idea to test your buck, to protect the does he might be servicing; but I’m pretty sure what’s being suggested here is that you require any does he services to be tested and have the owners show you the paperwork verifying their test results, to protect your buck and the rest of your herd.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

P.S. I think he’s very handsome!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> A lot of people in my area keep meat goats. But I’m sure it varies a lot based on where you are.
> 
> I definitely think it’s a good idea to test your buck, to protect the does he might be servicing; but I’m pretty sure what’s being suggested here is that you require any does he services to be tested and have the owners show you the paperwork verifying their test results, to protect your buck and the rest of your herd.


Oh that’s interesting. I feel like more and more people in my area just want pet goats.
Ah I see. I was going to just test my buck, but should I test my whole herd for CL, CAE, and Jhones?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

EJskeleton said:


> Oh that’s interesting. I feel like more and more people in my area just want pet goats.
> Ah I see. I was going to just test my buck, but should I test my whole herd for CL, CAE, and Jhones?


Not quite. If I understood your original post correctly, you were planning to offer your buck’s studding services to people with does needing to be bred, right? Your buck could potentially catch one of those diseases by breeding a contagious doe, so it’s a good idea to require people to show proof of negative test results on their does before you let your buck breed them.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Although it wouldn’t hurt to have your other goats tested also, if you want to do that.


----------

